
PicoLisp FAQ - networked
http://www.software-lab.de/doc/faq.html
======
madmax96

        > Other reasons are the case-insensitivity and complexity 
        > of current Lisp systems. 
    

I hope they're not trying to imply that CL is case-insensitive...

This is definitely an opionated language, and that can be a good thing. It
seems that the conveniences of CL/Scheme/Clojure (particularly CL and Chez
Scheme) doesn't really result in huge performance penalties, at least the kind
the FAQ is talking about.

------
timonoko
? (de a a a)

-> a

? (a b c d)

-> (b c d)

